

Congrats to YC's Sam Altman + the YC Founders Named in Forbes' 30 Under 30 - zt
http://blog.ycombinator.com/congrats-to-ycs-sam-altman-plus-the-yc-founders-named-in-forbes-30-under-30

======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8839755](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8839755).

